# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Удаление старых неиспользуемых поключений по локальной сети

## sergey3975

Добрый день! сложиласт такая ситуация.. вобщем моргнул свет и комп после перебоя с электричеством перезагрузился, после чего сетевая карточка перестала видеть провод (красный крестик на подключении), я подумал о возможном сбое драйвера сетевой карточки и переустановил его, но после переустановки проблема осталась. А вот решилась проблема путём выключения компьютера из сети (получается зависла сетевая на аппаратном уровне). Но зато, наделал себе только других проблем)), после переустановки драйвера сетевой платы, подключение стало называться "Подключение по локальной сети 2", и так после каждой переустановки номер только рос.. Подключение по локальной сети 3...4...5.. и т.д. Так вот собственно вопрос, как мне обнулить счётчик этих скрытых подключений и удалить их, чтобы было только одно "Подключение по локальной сети" Жду помощи! Спасибо.

ах да, и система xp sp3.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Travoed

Расскажу, как это можно сделать в Windows 7, на ХРюше должно быть аналогично.
1. Создаём точку восстановления, что бы в случае неправильных действий можно было бы вернуться в прежнее состояние.
2. Отключаемся от сети, отсоединив шнур от сетевой карты.
3. Открываем Редактор Реестра по адресу [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro  l\Network], далее переходим к разделу вида (в моём случае это {4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-09002BE10318}), далее раскрываем разделы вида {0A071506-A373-47DE-9985-CB8B542B9459} и видим записи вида *Подключение по локальной сети* 11*, удаляем раздел {0A071506-A373-47DE-9985-CB8B542B9459} целиком. Далее повторяем подобные действия в разделе {4D32E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-09002BE10318} для всех записей вида *Подключение по локальной сети* цифра*, оставляем только подключение, которое было вашим последним используемым подключением. Его можно будет переименовать в *Подключение по локальной сети**
4. Далее перезагружаемся и вставляем кабель в сетевую карту. После установки соединения оно должно называться *Подключение по локальной сети*.

P.S. Очень удобно производить поиск в реестре с помощью RegScanner, в конкретном случае по словосочетанию *Подключение по локальной сети*.

sshot-3.png

----------


## sergey3975

*Travoed* 
Спасибо большое! всё верно, всё помогло! и имена разделов в 7-ке один в один как в XP. Именно там они и "прячутся" старые подключения. Правда я из раздела {4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} удалил все, и существующее (последнее) подключение, оставив только Descriptions (там перечислены сетевые устройства). А после переустановки драйвера сетевой, автоматом создался подраздел нового подключения, а в ключе Connection (и в папке "Сетевые подключения") - Подключение по локальной сети.

----------

